# Conversión Analogico/Digital enviado por Comunicación Serial (USART) entre PIC'S



## JssM (Jun 17, 2012)

El presente proyecto lo realice como una practica de microcontroladores, consiste en la comunicación por modo usart entre dos *PIC'S 16F877A*, donde uno de esto juega el rol de *PIC ESCLAVO* el cual se encarga de hacer la conversión analógico/digital por medio de tres canales *(AN0, AN1 y AN2)*. Siendo* AN0* el canal para tomar el valor de la *temperatura* en una escala de *(0 a 100)°C*, *AN1* el canal para tomar la *humedad* en una escala de *(40 a 60)%* y finalmente *AN2* para tomar el valor de la *presión* en una escala de *(10 a 25)PSI*. Todos los sensores los simule con un *potenciometro* para variar desde *(0 a 5)* voltios.

El *PIC MAESTRO* consta de tres selectores que permiten visualizar en LCD la temperatura, la humedad y la presión. Los cuales son tres pulsadores conectados a los pines *(RA0, RA1 y RA2)* configurados previamente como entrada. Si ninguno ha sido pulsado se muestra en pantalla *(PRESIONE SENSOR A MOSTRAR)*, al ser pulsado *RA0* envía al *PIC ESCLAVO* un código que a su vez hace que este envié hacia el *PIC MAESTRO* el valor de la temperatura. Y no dejara de mostrarlo hasta que este sea pulsado nuevamente. El mismo proceso fue aplicado con los tres pulsadores. Toda la programación la realice en lenguaje c con el PIC C Compiler. 

Bueno acá les dejo adjuntado los programas de los dos PIC'S, así como también el archivo .DSN de proteus.

Espero le sirva de ayuda a alguien. Un fuerte saludo desde Venezuela a toda la comunidad de este fantástico foro.


----------

